# How did you get your first job in UAE?



## expat_amerian (Apr 1, 2013)

So out of curiosity how did all you expats land jobs in the UAE? What was the whole process like? What companies hired you and what avenue did you take I.E. job websites ..transfers...etc....?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

My case was like this. And was weird.

1. Had some fellas back in Ottawa telling me about Dubai. I thought Dubai was a country because they never mentioned about being an Emirate or that Emirate belonged to a co federation like we have in Canada. I had never heard about Dubai til then. Had no clue about the Middle East.

2. Learned more about it on my own and had a chat with another fella who lived here. Made my mind. 

3. Applied to one job through the website (government)

4. 3 months later was short listed and had my interview in London UK . It was all by email. They did not cover the travel costs or hotel accommodation. Sounded dodgy and I called them. They confirmed the whole thing. Still weird nevertheless

I was short listed because I had all the requirements. No other reason.

5 had the interview and they reimbursed me on the spot was carrying 2k gbp in my pocket. Pretty weird. Some Questions were weird. " why do you want to move to Dubai, there is hardship here?"; my answer was: i understand there is hardship in the UAE due to weather conditions. In Canada where I live there is hardship too. The Temp can reach - 40C and the coldest months jan/ feb average -25c. 

work questions were fine.

6. got the offer 3 months later. I honestly thought that I was not selected. I refused the first offer, though

7. got a second one a month later and sounded reasonable 

8. The whole thing took 6/7 months


----------



## kate_william (Apr 5, 2013)

oh wow im looking for a job in health care administration. I have a masters in health care administration and only 2 years in that field but a total of 8 years work experience. what credentials did you have ?


----------



## Pedjat87 (Mar 28, 2013)

A month ago started applying for hotel jobs. I registered with hotel chains and applied for a few weeks for jobs through their web sites. I think I sent around 150 apps and I got a few interviews. At the end I had two job offers to choose from. Declined the one in Dubai, and took the one at a hotel in Abu Dhabi. I am still relatively new on the job market, with only 2 years of experience in the hospitality industry, so this will be my first job at a fancy hotel chain corporation. Leaving in a few weeks, very excited about that


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

kate_william said:


> oh wow im looking for a job in health care administration. I have a masters in health care administration and only 2 years in that field but a total of 8 years work experience. what credentials did you have ?


These were requirements of the post if I remember correctly:

A. Must be from a G7 Economy (may be that's why I got it)
B. Reputable GVT institution (may be that's why I got it)
C. 7-10 years of experience
D. Masters, Ph. D. or certificates like CFA 

Had it all, but A and B left a whole bunch of pretty good qualified people out.

Your career choice is quite booming or about to boom in the US why do you want to come here ?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

You have to be proactive. It may be simply googling health care jobs in the UAE. Or find a list of hospitals and contact their HR departments. There's a burgeoning health care industry out here. Usually Bayt and other associated sites are useless but look at Linkedin job postings as well as career jet. And the usual recruitment agencies which are listed somewhere on this forum



kate_william said:


> oh wow im looking for a job in health care administration. I have a masters in health care administration and only 2 years in that field but a total of 8 years work experience. what credentials did you have ?


My first job in the UAE was an internal transfer with an international company. Hadn't heard much of Dubai or considered it prior to then. But the money was good.

Second job was headhunted.

Companies in Dubai are used to hiring people from overseas (that's how we all ended up here in the first place). But it does take effort and patience if you're cold calling firms. Lucky people find job offers quickly, others take a few years till the right one comes along. Just don't be afraid to persist if it's your goal to come out here.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

My parents were already in the UAE. They saw an advert in one of the papers for a position similar to mine. I applied, got the job, been here 10 years.


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

I find the recruitment agents in UAE utterly incompetent and useless.
I have called several (before giving my cv) numerous times just to get someone to call me back!


----------



## mmchandana (Apr 8, 2013)

My story is bit different, Actually i came to Dubai for a seminar in Internet marketing funded and sponsored by one of my best friend living in Dubai. I met few company owners and saw they needs still not achieved and there are plenty of opportunities to get some works from them and earn. As that i started my career there then these days i am going to establish a small company in Dubai.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

norampin said:


> I find the recruitment agents in UAE utterly incompetent and useless.
> I have called several (before giving my cv) numerous times just to get someone to call me back!


No different than anywhere else... recruiters will only be interested in you if they have immediate placements with your exact skill set... with the volume of people looking for work, developing long term relationships with job seekers is not really a priority for them... they are in the business to make money... 

An individual job seeker is just one more in a line of a thousand others... unless you happen to be a CxO or other senior management professional, from a recruiters point of view each time someone wants to meet with them, that's a half hour wasted...

To be fair, you have to understand, recruiters spend a lot of time and effort building relationships with their employer clients, and that is where they typically end up focusing on...


----------



## Netta (Dec 17, 2012)

Hello all,

Good to know that some of you got lucky and had the right requirements..however I start to be very disillusioned about this place...
One year on..two or three interviews..no offer at all. Probably it is the industry (airlines!!!) probably I do not speak the right languages (punjabi/urdu/russian..no offences to all)..and probably I am not quite prepared to work 12 hours for peanuts..(again..no offences to those who do)...I am just getting ready to spend another beatiful summer in Italy again!!!!
I am just very disappointed...that I will not getting anywhere if I keep staying here!!!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Netta said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Good to know that some of you got lucky and had the right requirements..however I start to be very disillusioned about this place...
> One year on..two or three interviews..no offer at all. Probably it is the industry (airlines!!!) probably I do not speak the right languages (punjabi/urdu/russian..no offences to all)..and probably I am not quite prepared to work 12 hours for peanuts..(again..no offences to those who do)...I am just getting ready to spend another beatiful summer in Italy again!!!!
> I am just very disappointed...that I will not getting anywhere if I keep staying here!!!


You do speak Italian ? Just curious as you left that out ...

p.s: @OP sorry about the detour .... :focus:


----------



## Netta (Dec 17, 2012)

saraswat said:


> You do speak Italian ? Just curious as you left that out ...
> 
> p.s: @OP sorry about the detour .... :focus:


Ah..AH..you are really funny!!!!! 
it is like going to make a big difference here!!! 
:eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Netta said:


> Ah..AH..you are really funny!!!!!
> it is like going to make a big difference here!!!
> :eyebrows::eyebrows:


Netta, are you experienced cabin crew? You ought to look at private carriers. Many of the wealthier individuals here have their own jets or they use Royal Jet http://careerroyaljet.bayt.com/

If you have a little trawl around PPrunes, you may be able to find some others.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Netta said:


> Ah..AH..you are really funny!!!!!
> it is like going to make a big difference here!!!
> :eyebrows::eyebrows:


 Do give it the " 'ol college try" now and again .. being funny that is ....


----------



## philyand (Mar 31, 2013)

So mine was a bit less interesting than most above but turned out surprisingly complicated from a paperwork perspective. Went for an inter company transfer, and then it turned out I had to resign from the UK entity and join the UAE one as a new employee altogether. They essentially nuked my UK record as though I quit and set me up as new, only thing being I get to keep my continuous service benefits by joining UAE the day after leaving UK. 

Interested to know if for other intercompany transfer people here it was just as messy as I found it or whether other places have it down slicker!


----------



## londoner2 (Apr 14, 2013)

wow...interesting, from a job seekers perspective its very confusing. firstly widespread discrimination of nationality/gender/age/ethnicity and even looks! Limited your chances as you can't apply for any job you want just because of your passport!
secondly you have no idea about wages and most jobs are asking YOU to state your salary.
Thirdly..if your only on visit visa..your choices are limited further because adverts state "Own visa" Husbands Visa etc.
I am a professional, but my profession is not gonna get me a job in the short term (Im a pharmacist, need to get a license first to practise pharmacy in uae)
Where are the general jobs that don't really need specific degree/qualifications?

and if your british but willing to work for minimum wages.......why aint we allowed to??


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

londoner2 said:


> wow...interesting, from a job seekers perspective its very confusing. firstly widespread discrimination of nationality/gender/age/ethnicity and even looks! Limited your chances as you can't apply for any job you want just because of your passport!
> secondly you have no idea about wages and most jobs are asking YOU to state your salary.
> Thirdly..if your only on visit visa..your choices are limited further because adverts state "Own visa" Husbands Visa etc.
> I am a professional, but my profession is not gonna get me a job in the short term (Im a pharmacist, need to get a license first to practise pharmacy in uae)
> ...


And, if I am honest, I have never seen a British pharmacist here. But perhaps someone else has?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

philyand said:


> So mine was a bit less interesting than most above but turned out surprisingly complicated from a paperwork perspective. Went for an inter company transfer, and then it turned out I had to resign from the UK entity and join the UAE one as a new employee altogether. They essentially nuked my UK record as though I quit and set me up as new, only thing being I get to keep my continuous service benefits by joining UAE the day after leaving UK.
> 
> Interested to know if for other intercompany transfer people here it was just as messy as I found it or whether other places have it down slicker!


yup!
15 years service down the pan, and start afresh for same Company here!
That said, one or two years end of service gratuity here = 15 years statutory redundancy pay in the UK!
I managed to agree a semi-settlement for leaving the UK branch. A pseudo-redundancy package, which basically covered getting my UK property fit to rent.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

londoner2 said:


> wow...interesting, from a job seekers perspective its very confusing. firstly widespread discrimination of nationality/gender/age/ethnicity and even looks! Limited your chances as you can't apply for any job you want just because of your passport!
> secondly you have no idea about wages and most jobs are asking YOU to state your salary.
> Thirdly..if your only on visit visa..your choices are limited further because adverts state "Own visa" Husbands Visa etc.
> I am a professional, but my profession is not gonna get me a job in the short term (Im a pharmacist, need to get a license first to practise pharmacy in uae)
> ...


you do realise that minimum wage doesn't really exist?
You average cleaner/maid is going to be on less than 1GPB / hour.


----------



## londoner2 (Apr 14, 2013)

vantage said:


> you do realise that minimum wage doesn't really exist?
> You average cleaner/maid is going to be on less than 1GPB / hour.


loool...No i didn't know the minimum wage in Dubai, but still I'm just saying even low paid jobs should be open to everyone!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

londoner2 said:


> loool...


Rather inappropriate, don't you think ? I am hard pressed to be able to find what vantage stated to be a funny/laughing matter ......


----------



## NewWorld (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks for asking this question - hopefully we'll get some good responses !


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

londoner2 said:


> loool...No i didn't know the minimum wage in Dubai, but still I'm just saying even low paid jobs should be open to everyone!


Would you really be interested in a job that pays 1,000 dhs a month (£ 177 - if you're lucky), with long working hours and 1 day off (also, if you're lucky, many maids don't get their day off), and where you will be treated as pretty much as a slave, your passport to be taken away from you, etc? 

Get real.


----------



## Anubis0931 (Mar 23, 2013)

Hello everyone,
First as a newbie here in Dubai (forum) I guess I was very lucky with my job. I have worked in other countries in the Middle East but it was for an American company (Which did not take very good care of it's employees!!!). 
1. I applied for a position I found on a website.
2. Got an email the next day saying "You have some great skill sets but I am putting you in for another position I have open (which was even closer to my "dream job" and was not even advertised!)
3. Three weeks later got an offer.
4. Next day put in a counter offer.
5. Two days later they accepted.
6 Now just waiting to get my entry visa.
7 Whole process has taken about two months.
8. Bottom line I got a two year contract with option to stay longer if I would like, and I get to bring my family.
The process can be very slow or very fast. I think it all depends on the company and your persistence and patients. 
It can be done! How bad do you want it?
Scott


----------



## raddox (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi all,

I am also new here at this website and I am finding the input from everyone sharing is great! My wife has recently received an offer to work in Abu Dhabi (teaching) and we are going to go for it. Currently I work remotely doing IT work, however I am interested in the opportunities in AD for IT jobs. I "heard" that its almost impossible to land a "decent" IT job. Does anyone on here know if this is actually the case? I have also read that its a must to know folks and that one is better off knowing the right people (which this is the case anywhere you live).

Any information or a point in the right direction would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks
jja


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

raddox said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am also new here at this website and I am finding the input from everyone sharing is great! My wife has recently received an offer to work in Abu Dhabi (teaching) and we are going to go for it. Currently I work remotely doing IT work, however I am interested in the opportunities in AD for IT jobs. I "heard" that its almost impossible to land a "decent" IT job. Does anyone on here know if this is actually the case? I have also read that its a must to know folks and that one is better off knowing the right people (which this is the case anywhere you live).
> 
> ...


What do you mean by IT job? Software, hardware? But in general there are a lot of people here that are willing to work for wages you would probably consider very low. And a lot of companies may not even consider your resume figuring that you are going to be too expensive. What about continuing to work remote from here? It is difficult but not impossible.


----------



## raddox (Apr 9, 2012)

fcjb1970,

Yeah sorry, by IT I meant Information Technology. 

That is what I thought actually...or heard rather. I can continue to work remotely, that's not a problem. Although I would be working on a US time which has me working from 5pm well into the night...but hey! It could be worse.

I grew up in KSA and have always wanted to move back to the middle east and work/live there for as long as I could...that is why I wanted to find a job there. Oh well...I will look but I won't give up my evening job that is for sure.

Thanks man!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I sent off my my CV to some agencies in the UK recruiting for positions in Dubai back in Feb 2008.

Had an interview at the start of March 2008, received the offer in the middle of March and was out here at the end of April 2008.

Fairly quick and easy


----------



## crewel (Dec 23, 2012)

expat_amerian said:


> So out of curiosity how did all you expats land jobs in the UAE? What was the whole process like? What companies hired you and what avenue did you take I.E. job websites ..transfers...etc....?


My first job, via agency. Agent fees wasn't cheap. 
Current job, direct interview with the employer. And luvin it!!


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Ogri750 said:


> I sent off my my CV to some agencies in the UK recruiting for positions in Dubai back in Feb 2008.
> 
> Had an interview at the start of March 2008, received the offer in the middle of March and was out here at the end of April 2008.
> 
> Fairly quick and easy


\
Hi, what UK agencies did you use?

I am moving to Dubai next week with my partner (who was been offered a transfer) I have been looking for jobs on Laimoon, LinkedIn etc but if there are any others you used, I love to know 

Thanks


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

jthissen said:


> \
> Hi, what UK agencies did you use?
> 
> I am moving to Dubai next week with my partner (who was been offered a transfer) I have been looking for jobs on Laimoon, LinkedIn etc but if there are any others you used, I love to know
> ...


I work within the construction industry and the agencies I would suggest would be:

Raandstat
Engage Selection
Ignite

Can't really offer much for other areas of work, but generally sites like Bayt, Gulf Talent, Monster Gulf etc are worth a look


----------



## wkuser (Sep 24, 2012)

*@raddox:*

What you "heard" is correct! I am from the same field, and doing the same thing, job search. Also, in IT jobs, be prepared to work for salaries that are supposed to be for sweepers. IT job market here is completely trashed up!


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Ogri750 said:


> I work within the construction industry and the agencies I would suggest would be:
> 
> Raandstat
> Engage Selection
> ...


We use (Specialist Construction)

Eden Brown

FCA

Beyond Recruitment

All UK based and am looking at using Hays locally


----------



## raddox (Apr 9, 2012)

wkuser said:


> *@raddox:*
> 
> What you "heard" is correct! I am from the same field, and doing the same thing, job search. Also, in IT jobs, be prepared to work for salaries that are supposed to be for sweepers. IT job market here is completely trashed up!


Yeah, that sucks....  I think you must know someone to get a "good" salary. We shall see how it goes. I have been in the game for 15 years now and have managed, developed, tested and so on, so I consider myself a Senior IT person. And with a family that wont do...but hey...it is what it is. I guess they have too many IT folks to choose from...or a whole bunch of "not very good" IT folks.


----------



## expat_amerian (Apr 1, 2013)

thank you for sharing guys! so what kind of education did you have imac?


----------

